# Swarm Trap Activity



## ematusev (May 27, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to beekeeping and decided to build and set out a few swarm traps to possibly catch a swarm or two. Yesterday I had a few bees around the entrance of a trap. Today, I've had as many as about 25 on the outside. How do I know if these are scouts? Is it possible they have just been attracted by the lure with no intentions of moving in?

Thanks!


----------



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

Sound promising, time will tell.....


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

It is possible they are still just scouts. If you wait until they are bringing in pollen you know they have moved in and are rearing brood. Keep an eye on them and if they are still around in a week I would be surprised if they are not bringing in pollen.

If you are interested in how bees select a site check out this video by Tom Seeley from Cornell University. It is very interesting. 

http://www.cornell.edu/video/tom-seeley-honeybee-democracy

Good Luck. Opening a swarm trap for the first time is like Christmas when you were a kid to me.


----------



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

I also wait until the I see pollen going in. Then I take it down and put up another box.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

When you do remove it, do it at night or early morning just like prep for moving a normal hive from your yard and install the reorientation obstacles. Foragers returning to the old site can move in and be detrimental to the new box you install.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Eikel said:


> When you do remove it, do it at night or early morning just like prep for moving a normal hive from your yard and install the reorientation obstacles. Foragers returning to the old site can move in and be detrimental to the new box you install.


 What do you mean by reorientation obstacles? Like putting sticks and things in front of the entrance?


----------



## ematusev (May 27, 2017)

Right now the trap is about 8-10 up in a tree. I plan to transfer into a hive under that same tree. Should I gradually move the trap down the tree over a few days until I get it to the height of what the hive will be or can I take it down in one night and transfer to the hive?

Thanks!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> Like putting sticks and things in front of the entrance?


 exactly; leafy branch, a board, anything to let them know they're not in the old place.



> Should I gradually move the trap down the tree over a few days until I get it to the height of what the hive will be or can I take it down in one night and transfer to the hive?


Personal opinion, when you move it, move it. Transfer it to the permanent box during daylight at your earliest convienence.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Once the bees are bringing in pollen I would move the trap at night and set it on top of the hive for a day or so. You could put a leafy branch or something in front of the entrance to make them reorient if you want but it is probably not necessary. The bees will quickly find the new entrance if you only move it that far. Then transfer the bees to the new hive at your convenience.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Funny checked a Trap this morning. No bees but some scouts must have pulled the q tip with LGO on it out of the trap. Wonder what that's all about?


----------



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

I always take my traps down after dark. None of my traps are where I can't reach on foot. So far I have caught 10 swarms with 20 traps. A few places I have caught two. That's why I put the another box up when I take one down. A few days ago I had a trap with so many bees they didn't all fit inside. I took the trap down, removed one frame with bees, installed it in a new box, and put the new trap on the tree. The next night I went back and all the bees fit inside the second box. Those bees are now in a full size hive. Trapping sure is a lot of fun.


----------



## Hickory Point Hollow (Mar 23, 2017)

tmwilson - please give us details....I have 10 traps out and am not even seeing any scouts......been up for over a month and had a few single bees at 2 traps but no swarms ever came - I am using 5 frame nuc boxes with 5 frames in them baited with swarm commander.......


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Hickory Point Hollow said:


> tmwilson - please give us details....I have 10 traps out and am not even seeing any scouts......been up for over a month and had a few single bees at 2 traps but no swarms ever came - I am using 5 frame nuc boxes with 5 frames in them baited with swarm commander.......


I have found that 5 frame nuc boxes are a little small. They are about 23 liters or 0.8 cubic feet. If that is all you have they are worth putting out but not ideal. Tom Seeley, who has done a lot of research on the topic recommends 40 liters. 

What is in your boxes? Frames? With foundation or foundationless? Drawn comb?

I am in northeast Missouri and this trapping season has been slower than previous seasons for me. Which seems odd because the honey flow has been better. 

Check out Letmbee.com if you want a lot of information on trapping. Jason does a good job of posting his methods and I have used several of his tips in my trapping. 

Good luck.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

What's your criteria for bait hive placement, not all locations are created equal.


----------



## tmwilson (Apr 5, 2015)

I am using 5 frame nuc boxes as traps. None mounted over where I can reach. All set at edge of fields that catch morning sun and afternoon shade. I have a q tip of lemongrass oil and about 12 square inches of old brood comb in each box. There are 5 frames in each box. All frames have starter strips made from medium brood foundation cut into ~ 1 inch strips. I take old brood comb and melt onto the middle frame. I only use a small piece. Most, but not all of my traps are in 4000 +/- acres of wildlife area. I'm not going to get into a discussion about how many feral bees are left, but my area has plenty of bees that live in trees. I believe my success has more to do with location than my method. 

On a side note my buddy caught 3 swarms with 3 traps last year around Pittsburg KS. He put out 16 traps this year around Pittsburg and so far hasn't caught any. I also have some around Pittsburg with no luck. 

If I had seen bees around a box I wouldn't even think of moving it. Two I have caught had bees in and out for over a week before a swarm moved in.


----------



## MadAnt (Jul 23, 2016)

Scouts can not call cleaning company, so they tidy up by themself


----------



## Lko67 (Apr 18, 2017)

Captured my first swarm got a call about a swarm on a camper and went and picked them up so far so good now in a box and doing good


----------

